# Tally4.5 run on Windows XP



## E.P (Aug 11, 2004)

How to run Tally4.5 in Windows XP. Tally4.5 is DOS based accounting package.


----------



## silkyboy (Aug 14, 2004)

try compatibility feature using right click on tally exe file


----------



## guru (Aug 14, 2004)

No, u can't run tlly 4.5 on winxp , but u can run tally 5 onwards.

If u ever find a way to run tally 4.5 , then post it here


----------



## harjit1952 (Apr 12, 2008)

E.P said:


> How to run Tally4.5 in Windows XP. Tally4.5 is DOS based accounting package.


----------



## jatinmittal11 (May 4, 2008)

E.P said:


> How to run Tally4.5 in Windows XP. Tally4.5 is DOS based accounting package.


thanks


----------



## jagpal76 (Jun 24, 2008)

E.P said:


> How to run Tally4.5 in Windows XP. Tally4.5 is DOS based accounting package.



plz solve my problem 
(tally 4.5 not running in  windows xp os)


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 13, 2008)

Have a look here.
*www.caclubindia.com/forum/message_display.asp?group_id=82

You need to install Microsoft Virtual PC
*www.microsoft.com/windows/products/winfamily/virtualpc/default.mspx


----------

